# Warbirds of North Carolina



## jhamlin (May 14, 2005)

The warbirds i have seen around North Carolina since 2000.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 14, 2005)

Very, very nice!  (Except the Vampire. I hate the Vampire as a rule.  )

The L-39 is interesting. Is it supposed to be painted like an A-4 Skyhawk?


----------



## jhamlin (May 14, 2005)

I talked to Wyatt about it one day, when i was supposed to go flying with him in it (thanks to the stupid weather that never happened). He said he wanted to be unique in his coloration. The flag montage on the nose was painted on there the day before this pic was taken.


----------



## jhamlin (May 14, 2005)

Here are some more pics


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 14, 2005)

I love that He-111! Obviously that must be an older shot.


----------



## jhamlin (May 14, 2005)

Yes, that shot was taken in 2000 at the Moor County Airport in Pinehurst, NC


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2005)

Nice shots! 8)


----------



## evangilder (May 15, 2005)

Nice pics. The loss of that He-111 was indeed tragic. We lost 2 of our CAF brothers that day.


----------



## jhamlin (May 15, 2005)

Are you a part of any CAF wing?


----------



## evangilder (May 15, 2005)

Yes, the Southern California Wing based in Camarillo, California.


----------



## jhamlin (May 15, 2005)

OH!!! so you guys were takin care of the C-46 "Tinker Belle" that our wing was going to acquire at one point. do you guys still have it?


----------



## evangilder (May 16, 2005)

No, she left about a year or so ago. We called her "Clinker Belle" as she had more problems than we expected and what started out as a six month temporary assignment ended up a 2 year project. One of the wings had to be removed as the fuel cell had collapsed and somehow ended up on the severe end of the wing. There were a host of issues that we got squared away on Tink.

I have pictures of it here somewhere, let me see if I can dig them up.


----------



## evangilder (May 16, 2005)

I have more here somewhere, but here is one for now. We have "China Doll", which is our flagship. The wing has owned China Doll for about 20 years or so.

Which wing are you part of? I never got a straight answer as to wear Tink was supposed to go.


----------



## jhamlin (May 16, 2005)

The Carolinas Wing in Pinehurst, NC. Here is our aircraft, a 1941 AT-19 Stinson Reliant in its old colors. It just went through a new paint job and i have yet to see what it looks like now.


----------



## evangilder (May 16, 2005)

I saw an article about the Stinson in the main CAF mag a year or so ago. It looks great! I knew of Bill, but didn't know him personally. That was the FM-2, right?


----------



## jhamlin (May 16, 2005)

Yeah, that was. It was his dream to fly that plane. At least he died doing something he liked. My point was to tell you that i actually logged my first time in our Stinson in 2002. Bill was the PIC on that flight and put my log in my logbook. Kinda a somber moment every time i look at the first entry. Here are some pics of him in the FM-2 in Winston-Salem, NC the month before the crash. 
I also have lots of stuff about the P-51C that crashed in Wisconsin. I saw in at Kitty Hawk in Dec. 2003 when i was marshalling aircraft at the Dare Co. Regl. Airport where they based all of the warbirds. I met and talked to Don Hinz for a while one day. Ironically, the man that is restoring the plane lives about 2 hrs south of me in Wahpeton, ND. I talked to him about a week ago at the Fargo Air Museum. He said that the fuselage is all repaired. I have pics of the plane and the pieces down in his shop if youd like to see.


----------



## evangilder (May 16, 2005)

That FM-2 was a beauty. Shame. Sure, post the pics! Our 2 main restorations right now are the PBJ and an SNJ-4. I will get some recent shots this weekend for posting.


----------



## jhamlin (May 16, 2005)

OK, here are some shots of the aircraf. First are 4 from the hangar where the pieces are, then some from shows.


----------



## evangilder (May 16, 2005)

Nice shots. It is indeed a shame.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 16, 2005)

Those are all great pics, jhamlin! 
Damn shame about the P-51 though.


----------



## jhamlin (May 16, 2005)

It is a damn shame, and it has been too often lately that we have lost great pilots and great airplanes. I person ally have lost 2 friends in the past 3 years: Bill Johnson in the Wildcat, Houston, October 2003; Joe Tobul in the F4U-7 "Korean War Hero", Charleston, SC, September 2002; also, having met and had conversation with Don Hinz, the loss of him was devastating as well. One of our wing's main pilots crashed in 2002 in a homebuilt aircraft in Virginia as well. It has been a tough couple of years since i have been in the CAF.


----------



## jhamlin (May 16, 2005)

It is a damn shame, and it has been too often lately that we have lost great pilots and great airplanes. I personally have lost 2 friends in the past 3 years: Bill Johnson in the Wildcat, Houston, October 2003; Joe Tobul in the F4U-7 "Korean War Hero", Charleston, SC, September 2002; also, having met and had conversation with Don Hinz, the loss of him was devastating as well. One of our wing's main pilots crashed in 2002 in a homebuilt aircraft in Virginia as well. It has been a tough couple of years since i have been in the CAF.


----------



## evangilder (May 16, 2005)

It's a sad but true story when flying these antiques, I am afraid. Did you see shots of the UC-60 that crashed after the Midland show? It is amazing that no one was hurt.


----------



## jhamlin (May 16, 2005)

no, i didnt. i just heard about another CAF aircraft that crashed, but the person didtn know what it was or where it happened.........can i see the shots?


----------



## evangilder (May 16, 2005)

I have a shot of the crash somewhere, but can't find it at the moment. Here is the aftermath though.


----------



## evangilder (May 16, 2005)

Also, a couple of guys from our wing were standing right there when it happened and watched it crash.


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2005)

Here is the shot I knew I had somewhere. This is really an amazing pic.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

Wow thats a cracking picture


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2005)

It is, and it is amazing that no one was hurt.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 17, 2005)

Jesus, they were lucky!


----------



## jhamlin (May 17, 2005)

any word on what caused the crash?


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2005)

Not officially. But they were taking off with a tail wind. From what I understand, it was a combination of the tail wind during takeoff and an agressive turn. But that is just what was observed by our guys on the ground.


----------



## jhamlin (May 21, 2005)

i see....... i just checked back with my wing leader back home, and he said that our stinson reliant should be done with its restoration in about 4 weeks, complete with its new (correct) paint scheme....WOO HOO!!!
also, he said that the P-39 crashed....any word on that?


----------



## trackend (May 22, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Not officially. But they were taking off with a tail wind. From what I understand, it was a combination of the tail wind during takeoff and an aggressive turn. But that is just what was observed by our guys on the ground.


Do you think Evan that some times the guys wishing to put on a good show forget how old some of these planes are and just over cook things? 
Even though there are ticketed the inherent strength and handling of the aircraft must be limited by the lack of modern technology.


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2005)

I haven't heard about the P-39 crash. Let me see what I can find out. 

Trackend, I am not sure that things get that way with the CAF. We have had our share of mechanical failures and pilot errors. I think it's safer than regular GA in a lot of respects. The crews that work on these birds baby them and if they say no go, it's grounded. They don't take chances.


----------



## trackend (May 22, 2005)

Its shame Evan not just for the human loss but these planes can't be replaced.


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2005)

I know and I agree. It's a double edged sword. One one side, you want to get them out so more people can see them and learn about them. Plus seeing an old bird like that fly is one hell of a treat. But when something goes wrong, which does happen some times, well, the results can be disastrous. 

Personally, I think the risk is worth it. We have a few non-flying airplanes in our hangar that, while neat to look at, are just static displays. They are but a hulk of their former glory. To stand on a ramp and hear the rumble of the engines and smell the oily exhaust is an experience that just can;t be replicated.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2005)

I agree with that. The more of the old birds that can and do still take to the air the better. Even with the risks, the aircraft were meant to fly.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2005)

yes there is no point in keeping a airworthy bird grounded, it'll be much more apprechaited in the air.....


----------



## evangilder (May 23, 2005)

Here's the press release from the CAF on the P-39Q incident:
_
CAF P-39Q INVOLVED IN INCIDENT AT FREDERICKSBURG AIRPORT
MIDLAND, Texas (April 20, 2005) – A Commemorative Air Force (CAF) operated single-engine World War II Bell P-39Q Airacobra, N6968 was involved in an incident Monday, April 18, 2005, at the Fredericksburg Airport in Fredericksburg, Texas. The aircraft, which was being flown by a CAF pilot, was en route to San Marcos, Texas, from Holloman Air Force Base via a fuel stop in Midland, Texas, at CAF Headquarters. 

After leaving Midland International Airport, weather deteriorated en route and the pilot diverted to Fredericksburg. Upon landing the airplane left the runway and rolled into a fence resulting in minor damage to the prop and leading edge of a wing. The P-39 has been secured in a hangar. 

The airplane is assigned to the Central Texas Wing of the CAF, which is based in San Marcos, Texas. The smallest fighter of the war, the P-39 was the first to be built with a tricycle landing gear. The CAF acquired the P-39 in 1974. For many years the airplane was flown with Russian markings, however it currently appears in the markings and colors of the 350th Fighter Group, which consisted of the 345th, 346th and 347th Fighter Squadrons that flew in North Africa and Italy.

The CAF is a nonprofit organization dedicated to flying and restoring World War II aircraft. Based in Midland, Texas, the organization has over 9,500 members and operates a fleet of over 150 World War II aircraft.

For more information please contact Tina Corbett at (432) 563-1000, ext. 2231. 
_


----------



## trackend (May 24, 2005)

I think there is a case for both airworthy and static displays Evan
I discussed this with a guy down at the FAAM in Yeovile last week. The train of thought behind some or their static aircraft is too conserve and not restore at what point does an airworthy plane cease to be a genuine WW2 combat aircraft if nearly all of it has been replaced with modern remanurfactured componants in order to make or keep it flyable a bit like replacing most of a Ming vase to enable it to remain a vase thats not too say that having flying aircraft does not bring home the grace,courage and excitement of a by gone erra as I say I believe there is a strong reason to have both.


----------



## evangilder (May 24, 2005)

I agree. There are also times that restoring the aircraft is prohibitively expensive. We have one of the original Yak-3s in our museum that will never be restored because of cost.


----------



## trackend (May 24, 2005)

your right Evan its no a poor mans hobby this flying lark is it, as I have found out Just looking at PPL costs so these antiques must burn a huge hole in their owners pockets.


----------



## evangilder (May 24, 2005)

Yep, and if you are a CAF member, it's more than just fuel. You have to carry some of your own insurance (The CAF has a minimal policy, you make up the rest), plus you have to sponsor the aircraft, which usually means $10,000 or more. Definitely not cheap. But then, I guess it means that you are serious about it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2005)

well you have to be to even own an airworthy bird........


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2005)

Yup.


----------



## FK817 (May 26, 2008)

Hi,
I'm new to the forum, but a big airplane/WWII nut. I am curious if you guys are putting the original instrument panel in your AT-19? Also does yours have the escape hatch still in the roof? 
I have been tracking the histories of all 500 AT-19's so I always like to see how the airplanes are set-up today.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2008)

Not sure if you will get an answer or not. This thread has not been posted in for 3 years.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 30, 2008)

That Red Tail P-51 was a beautiful bird. Got to see the public on-veiling of her and stood at the edge of the runway when she taxied and took off. Was also at the show in Wi. where she crashed. Took of and flew a tandem with another P-51 (I think it was Gunfighter).
Rebuild is going along well as I understand they hope to have her flying again in the spring of 2009.
You can read more about it at the Redtail Project web-site, not sure if it is OK to post a link to the site, but do a google search on Red Tail Project and you will find it.


----------



## Freebird (May 31, 2008)

FK817 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to the forum, but a big airplane/WWII nut. I am curious if you guys are putting the original instrument panel in your AT-19? Also does yours have the escape hatch still in the roof?
> I have been tracking the histories of all 500 AT-19's so I always like to see how the airplanes are set-up today.



Is the AT-19 the Stinson Reliant?

What is the aircraft in the Commonwealth museum, is it a "Stinson" made by the Stinson company?


----------

